# Excel slot machine with flashing buttons and multi-win



## biskitz4cheez (May 19, 2005)

Hi all

Thought you might be interested in seeing my Excel/VBA slot machine, downloadable from www.biskitz4cheez.com/misc/slot_machine.zip (only 110k).  Or if you'd prefer to read about it first and see the instructions, visit www.biskitz4cheez.com/slot.htm

It has flashing buttons, nudges, a multi-win feature and more - there's a screenshot below.

Hope you like it - feedback appreciated!

Regards

biskitz4cheez


----------



## biskitz4cheez (May 21, 2005)

hmmm... no response.  Does this mean it's good, bad, or not worthy of comment?


----------



## Smitty (May 21, 2005)

Welcome to the Board!

Everyone's welcome here (with the exception of "hackers, *******s", etc.).  I think folks may have been put off by:





> Feel free to browse the rest of my site at www.biskitz4cheez.com - there's a lot of stuff on there: digital images for free download, original mp3's, biskitzblog, ponder page, an in-depth look at an internet scam... and more!


I was, and still am.  It certainly looks like you put a lot of work into "Bomb's Away", and it looks interesting, but I don't think you'll find too many folks here willing to download something from a "stranger".

Sorry for the stand-offish welcome, but it was somewhat warranted.

Smitty


----------



## biskitz4cheez (May 21, 2005)

Thanks Smitty - the offending paragraph has been removed!

I appreciate that people may be a little cautious downloading the file from a 'stranger' but the slot machine is quite safe, honest. A search of google for "Excel slot machine" will go some way to showing that it's well-established!

Regards

biskitz4cheez


----------



## Norie (May 21, 2005)

The download doesn't work, for me anyway.

Ok finally got it to 'work' but it's very slow.


----------



## biskitz4cheez (May 21, 2005)

Hi Norie

What's slow? The reels spinning, the lights, or the whole lot? It worked fine on a PII 350Mhz when I programmed it in 2003 and it runs so fast on the PC's that are around now, I've been considering slowing it down...   

biskitz4cheez


----------



## Norie (May 21, 2005)

The reels spinning.

Mind you I was online (dial-up) when I tried it and everything runs slow then.


----------



## Smitty (May 21, 2005)

I'd still like to to see the code before I did anything, but like I said, it looks like you put a lot of work into it.

Smitty


----------

